# What colour would you class my Cockapoo willow as?



## Katebowers (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

She looks a bit like my Louis when young , he is classed as fox red


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Katebowers (Jan 31, 2021)

Gaynor59 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He is so cute!!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

As a baby










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

